# Kansas/Missouri: Rent - home, 8-10 acres, NE Kansas



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

I have a home for rent near Lawrence, KS. It is situated in the middle of several towns... Lawrence, Eudora, Gardner, and Baldwin. 

It has a five acre fenced pasture and a manufactured home on a permanent foundation. Also a storm room available. It sits 1000 feet off the road (privacy) but it's all black top right up to the driveway. 3 bedroom, two full baths. New carpeting and flooring. We planned to move in ourselves, but plans got changed.

Very pretty setting. 

Toward Lawrence: 










Home: 










Pasture:










Rent is $1250 per month. 

Please PM me if interested.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Just wanted to say how pretty the home is!


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Thank you! 

It _is_ a beautiful piece of property... 

I just love it out there.


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

my Dad was born in Little River KS we have family over that way nice home hope you can get it rentd JIL


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks, I hope so too. 

Everyone who has come to the property comments on how beautiful it is. Our house sits back 1000 feet so the neighbors are in front of our home... close enough but not too close. Our view is the back of their land, so it is open skies and beautiful views all the way around. 

I love relaxing on the back patio and just looking out over the fields. Watching the sunset. It's great!


----------

